# Lego Aircraft Carrier [PICTURE]



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Lego Aircraft Carrier [PICTURE] *

(www.techeblog.com)
Put simply, this LEGO aircraft carrier is amazing
















See link for more Pics.


----------

